# Help for price Of Western Digital My Book Essential 1TB (USB 3.0)



## isb4u7701 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am getting Brand New Sealed Western Digital My Book Essential 1TB (USB 3.0) for Rs. 3400/- . I wanna know should I buy it, is the price good or I can get the same for much more cheaper ??


----------



## Kanra (Jul 6, 2011)

buy it. Pune price is 3800 1tb, 4300 1.5 & 5300 2tb for WD essential


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Very good price, make sure its sealed properly and USB 3 drive before buying.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

Make sure its USB 3.0 , although , does this model not need a power cable adapter ? Then its a steal !


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Make sure its USB 3.0 , although , does this model not need a power cable adapter ? Then its a steal !


This one needs adapter, its the my book edition.


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

If you are comfortable with ordering through an online retailer then try 

Online Shopping - Buy Mobile Phones, Cameras, Laptops @ Lowest Price - Letsbuy.com

They have a promotion running which gives you discount using gift coupons... You can google for the coupons..


----------



## Free Coups (Jan 20, 2016)

I Think this is the best price. Better you can go through it


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 22, 2016)

bumping 5 year old thread?


----------

